# Surfside



## Surf'n'Fish (Jul 9, 2014)

Headed to surfside in the next couple of days, trying to get an update on the water/beach conditions. Sounds like the water is clearing up. Any truth to this?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I was out there the other day and the seaweed was bad thick past the second bar. It was all old dead weed and we where on high tide. I think most was being washed off the beach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

In surfside now...sandygreen, 8 or 10 inch visibility, some but not a lotof bait movement, 2 foot breakers. Seaweeds a prob, but not unfishable.


----------



## Surf'n'Fish (Jul 9, 2014)

Was down at Surfside for a week and had a blast. Seaweed was bad the first few days but cleared out the last 4 days. Yesterday was the best day of fishing. Catching little babies all day. Whiting, croaker, baby sharks, mullet all over the place. Fun time!


----------



## dstoch (May 9, 2013)

Fish Surfside yesterday morning from sun up to 7:30, beach access 5 and 6 had offcolor water, not much weed, no trout on croaker/live shrimp. Moved to the water tower on Galveston side. Better water but still not green, no weed, and trout. Seven keepers, one 20", a number of dinks, no takers on croaker down low, all bites came on live shrimp, two foot fluro leader, under a popping cork. left about 10:00 when the bite quit.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice report. Thanks.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

I am not real familiar with the access points as mentioned (acess point 5 & 6) above.......looking on google earth i canT seem to find markings of them. Is there a map that would show these? Thanks.


----------



## BeelinerGuy (Mar 25, 2010)

dstoch said:


> Fish Surfside yesterday morning from sun up to 7:30, beach access 5 and 6 had offcolor water, not much weed, no trout on croaker/live shrimp. Moved to the water tower on Galveston side. Better water but still not green, no weed, and trout. Seven keepers, one 20", a number of dinks, no takers on croaker down low, all bites came on live shrimp, two foot fluro leader, under a popping cork. left about 10:00 when the bite quit.


Where is the water tower? When you say galveston side do you mean across San Louis Pass? I'm not that familiar with the area and wanted to wade fish this weekend.

I'm considering going to High Island as well


----------



## dstoch (May 9, 2013)

Water tower at Salt Cedar Drive and 3005, Galveston side of the pass.
Beach access road 5, second Beach access road from the pass on Surfside side of the pass. All Beach Access roads are marked with a sign and number. Surfside from the pass, 6,5, 4, etc. Galveston side from the pass 37, 36, 35, 34, etc.


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

Fished there last week in the afternoon (3 PM to 7 PM) used the beach entry between Surfside and Freeport city limit. Caught specks to 26" on the 2nd bar tossing to the back side of 3rd bar. All fish caught on live shrimp and devil eyes.


----------

